#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  EN ISO 17637 - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints 2011

## BornToSin

Non-destructive testing of welds - Visual testing of fusion-welded


joints

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EN ISO 17637 - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints 2011

----------


## tuatk

megaupload is death

----------


## selmagis

Yes, RIP: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

here's reupload
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## KVladimir

Dear BornToSin,
Please upload the above link. It is invalid.

----------


## BornToSin

again deleted..so, anyone wants this standard, send me PM for password
here's new link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panthere0rose

password please

----------


## BornToSin

reuploaded
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

password?

----------


## lb88

Any joy with the password?

----------


## zemanlandia

Hello, I am interested to EN ISO 17637. Could you send me the password? Thanks. Peppe

----------


## pkloo80

BornToSin,

Had PM you on the password request..

Thank

----------


## Yuri47

Hello, I am interested to EN ISO 17637. Could you send me the password? Thanks



Yuri47See More: EN ISO 17637 - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints 2011

----------


## Yuri47

Hello, I am interested to EN ISO 17637. Could you send me the password? Thanks

Yuri47

----------


## chowhk

hi, could you send the password to me? thanks.
chowhk@live.com

----------


## manjeev

please give me the password.

Thanks and Cheers

----------


## pkloo80

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please click *Thank* for my share..

----------


## mnthiraviam

@ALL

Mr. PKLOO80s link is working fine....... Me downloaded already....

----------


## umi

thank for share

----------


## flitzow

TQ pkloo80

----------


## enigmania

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Please click *Thank* for my share..



Good job, Thanks

----------


## Ganji

BornToSin,
please, give the password
ganji5882@gmail.com thank you in advance;

----------


## Koshala

Hi
would you please send me the password   koshalau@gmail.com

----------


## popo

I interested in this post, could you send the password, thanks.
Popo

----------


## popo

Nice share, I interested, could you please, send the password, thanks.


Popo (mail: fsendoya@openmailbox.org)See More: EN ISO 17637 - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints 2011

----------


## toredistefano

Hello, I am interested to EN ISO 17637. Could you send me the password? Thanks

Tore

----------


## toredistefano

Hello, I am interested to EN ISO 17637. Could you send me the password? Thanks

Tore

----------


## armaganozturk

Dear BornToSin
I need the password as well.Thanks in advance

----------


## Koshala

Hi BorntoSin, please send me the password: koshalau@gmail.com

----------


## blackcat2

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Please click *Thank* for my share..



hi pkloo80,
Please reupload or send direct to me this standard. I am interested in this.
Thanks
My email: hanleduy@gmail.com

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello pkloo80,

Is it possible to send me the En ISO 17637, please?

Thanks

----------


## magdy_eng

Attached BS EN 17637-2011
Best Regards,

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## akashdruva892

Can you please repost or the file please

----------


## uallido

post #32 is working...

----------


## jq15

does anyone have ISO 17637:2016?

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi Anyone has BS EN ISO 17637:2016* kindly share



Thanks in advance*See More: EN ISO 17637 - Visual testing of fusion-welded joints 2011

----------


## vfq3481

Need it to!!!
Aditionally:

ISO 9934-1:2016-Non-destructive testing -- Magnetic particle testing -- Part 1: General principles

ISO 10675-1:2016 - Non-destructive testing of welds -- Acceptance levels for radiographic testing -- Part 1: Steel* nickel* titanium and their alloys

ISO 17637:2016 - Non-destructive testing of welds -- Visual testing of fusion-welded joints

ISO 17638:2016 - Non-destructive testing of welds -- Magnetic particle testing

Thanks in advance!!

----------


## BornToSin

these files already shared on another topics!

----------


## BornToSin

only final draft for this one.... GER/EN version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

